# Change disk ownership/permissions



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

I have a disk partition that is formatted as "read only"

Is there any terminal command (or any other solution) to change the disk to "read and write"?

Thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, what os are you running, what is the disk formatted as?


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Is it by chance the "Untitled" Boot Camp partition (or another NTFS partition)? NTFS write support is difficult to get on non-Microsoft operating systems.


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

Haha, it is the Untitled boot camp partition.

Is that NTFS? I thought it was FAT32, but now that I think about it, I guess it would make sense. OS X can read NTFS but not write, correct?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

That is correct with NTFS. By default, the XP installer uses NTFS unless you go in and tell it not too. And then if the disk is over 20 or 30 gig, then it will only let you do NTFS.


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

Ok, I think I will reformat that drive as FAT32 and install windows again.

Thanks for the help.


----------

